# Diamond Jubilee Fireworks at Pembroke Castle



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Took a few snap last night at the end of the concert, thankfully wasn't as wet as today!! Bit hit and miss, and luck as it always is with fireworks - but here's a few I like

#1


Diamond Jubilee Fireworks at Pembroke Castle by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#2


Diamond Jubilee Fireworks at Pembroke Castle by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#3


Diamond Jubilee Fireworks at Pembroke Castle by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#4


Diamond Jubilee Fireworks at Pembroke Castle by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

Cheers!

drew


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mrs Queenie will be proud :thumb:


----------

